# cabling video



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks dangerous. I never wanna have that much slack on my cable. I keep the machine right up close to the cleanout.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought about purchasing a K60 but I don't think it would work out for me. ALL my clean outs are in basements, and a lot of them in very tight quarters, on carpet etc.. How in the heck does that work when you have a tail flopping all over the place!

I think I'll stick with my Spartan for now even though it's a pain in the back up and down the stairs.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

i've had my k60 in mansions you use the guide on a drop cloth never a problem at all yes I am a ball of nerves but that just means I am being extra tight and clean.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Herk said:


> That looks dangerous. I never wanna have that much slack on my cable. I keep the machine right up close to the cleanout.


 the beauty of the K60 if it is binding let off the handle before it wraps around your arm and then move it closer.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its hard to tell how dangerous somthing is unless your hands are on the cable....looks like to me he was just rodding the pipe alittle and knew it wasn't going to hangup on him. I dont like that machine......but I cant think of one that I really do like. Its a nasty job. I do it for my regular customers and thats it. I hate sewer cleaning. I usually sub it out when i can.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

well, there's 20 seconds I'll never get back.:jester:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish line where that shallow here. they are no less than 3 feet deep here, And thats if its in a crawl or a slab.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> well, there's 20 seconds I'll never get back.:jester:


:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Waste another 11  and check out the trucks


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Waste another 11  and check out the trucks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhccV1PfwtM


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man pro, what did one of the trucks set you vack?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Bout 30 just for the truck with the box. Not inculding shelving, bins, stock, equipment, fridge, solar charger, pipe racks.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> Bout 30 just for the truck with the box. Not inculding shelving, bins, stock, equipment, fridge, solar charger, pipe racks.


Fridge?? you have a fridge in your truck? haha. cold ones ready to go at all times. hehe


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey I live in the darn things so why not have all the comforts of home?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds like my kind of truck. Fridge, running water, bed,a/c, heat, portapotty. uh for a second there I thought I was roughing it camping again, lol. Nice trucks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Waste another 11  and check out the trucks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhccV1PfwtM


 Afetr watching your commercial:thumbup: I watch BIG TONY the plumber talk aboit sweating copper pipe!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: go watch it!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, i'v seen that one


----------

